# Piedmont results...



## Sargent (Sep 8, 2017)

Has anyone heard?  I thought they usually notified us by now.


----------



## Bowdawg (Sep 9, 2017)

You'll receive a card in the mail to send your $ in for the hunt permit. I think its been $12.50 the last few years.  Once you send a check or money order in with the card you will get a hunt permit a few weeks later.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 12, 2017)

Got picked for the last hunt. Not the best but the only one I can make it to this year. Anytime sitting in the woods is good.


----------



## tdw3684 (Sep 13, 2017)

My group got picked for the PW hunt.  I am going to see if there are any permits left for the last hunt and go on that one as well.
Had a nice doe go by last Sat. at 25 yards but could not get a clear shot with my bow.  Piedmont has some nice woods on it.


----------



## Zgoossens (Sep 13, 2017)

I got my results over the weekend.  I accidentally got drawn for the  primitive weapons hunt right before Halloween.  I say accidentally because I didn't realize that was a primitive weapons hunt when I checked the box.  Looks like I have an excuse to buy a muzzle loader now, so that's cool.


----------



## Bowdawg (Sep 14, 2017)

Hope we get some better weather this year.  Last year we didnt even go out in the afternoons with temps hitting in the mid 80's in late October.


----------



## Sargent (Sep 14, 2017)

I still haven't gotten my card.

The others in my party have gotten theirs... but not me.

And to add insult to injury... no one at Piedmont's office will answer the phone!


----------



## Judge (Sep 15, 2017)

Got my card today.  PW late October


----------



## Sargent (Sep 15, 2017)

Still no card....
Still no answer when I call... couple of dozen times now.

Does anyone know of any other way to contact them? Smoke signals?  Morse code telegraph?


----------



## FOURNOTCHHUNTER (Sep 17, 2017)

I would E-mail them.  They said card went out late this year due to problems with postage machine - it will probably get to you soon.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Sep 17, 2017)

Email for General Questions and Info:
piedmont@fws.gov.


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Sep 17, 2017)

Last ES hunt for me. Hopefully the weather will be cool and the rut in full swing.


----------



## JohnnyT (Sep 22, 2017)

*PW for me*

Got drawn for the PW hunt. Hope it cools down. Solo hunting it this year.


----------



## Forshaw3 (Oct 9, 2017)

Got drawn for first either sex gun hunt and bought in to the 2nd hunt love going to piedmont this will be my 15th year straight going.


----------



## Sargent (Oct 10, 2017)

Since I started this thread and it popped up again, I might as well give an update....

Apparently, a lot of notification cards were lost in the mail. 

I just wrote my information on a sheet of paper, explained what happened, included a check and sent it off. 

Good to go now for the 2nd modern hunt!


----------

